

Toshiba Develops 1TB SSD That Fits On A Postage Stamp - tdupree
http://hothardware.com/News/Toshiba-Develops-1TB-SSD-That-Fits-On-A-Postage-Stamp/

======
scblock
Toshiba develops technology that could allow for.... This is not a product.
Headline (yes I realize it is from the site) is misleading.

------
fierarul
>The main issue right now is that there's no industry standard in place for
this type of technology, so it could be difficult to gain acceptance from PC
makers and the like.

Yes, the author really figured out what the main issue is right there.

~~~
robryan
How Hard would it before for them to come out with some sort of container that
fits into a normal hard drive bay that these can be slotted into and sata
would be plugged into a similar place to it is for a normal hard disk drive.

~~~
jrockway
Trivial. The main issue with the technology is that it doesn't work yet :)
When it works, you can bet that hardware manufacturers will adapt it as
necessary.

And BTW, there are lots of SSDs that aren't laptop-hard-drive size. The ones
in the eeepc are just mini-PCI cards -- very small.

------
Vladik
So how much longer before we can get a few of these hardwired into our brains?
Carrying things around is sooo late 20th century.

Somewhere Ray Kurzweil is getting very excited.

~~~
jrockway
Uh, there is already storage available that's much smaller than this; microSD
cards, for example.

------
CoreDumpling
Personally I find it amusing that after all these years, storage has surpassed
CPUs in terms of the ratio of price / volume occupied. I wonder how this will
trend in the future.

~~~
jrockway
Apples to oranges...

For one thing, CPUs don't have to do anything when power is not applied to
them. Your disk has to keep all its data regardless of whether it has power or
not.

Ignoring that, storage is something you need a lot more of than addition
circuits or whatever; if you look at the diagrams of CPUs showing what
transistors show what purposes, you'll see a lot of them are the cache.
Because there is more need for storage than computation.

